
Blackbaud Security Incident - ciarannolan
https://www.blackbaud.com/securityincident
======
ciarannolan
> Because protecting our customers’ data is our top priority, we paid the
> cybercriminal’s demand with confirmation that the copy they removed had been
> destroyed. Based on the nature of the incident, our research, and third
> party (including law enforcement) investigation, we have no reason to
> believe that any data went beyond the cybercriminal, was or will be misused;
> or will be disseminated or otherwise made available publicly.

"Thanks for the ransom money. Oh, sure, yeah, I deleted everything. I hit the
big "Delete" button and everything. Don't worry about it."

